# Cinemar Home Theater Equipment List



## mcascio (Dec 5, 2010)

SEATING
* FRONT ROW: 3 Curved Berkline 45003 Black Leather Motorized Recliners
* BACK ROW: 4 Curved Berkline 45003 Black Leather Motorized Recliners

SPEAKERS
* CENTER: M&K S-150 THX
* FRONT LEFT/RIGHT: M&K S-150 THX
* FRONT WIDE LEFT/RIGHT: M&K SS-150 THX
* FRONT HIGH LEFT/RIGHT: M&K SS-150 THX
* SURROUND LEFT/RIGHT: M&K SS-150 THX
* BACK LEFT/RIGHT: M&K SS-150 THX
* SUB: M&K MX-350 THX (Looking to add a 2nd Sub for the Center Back of Room)

HARDWARE
* RECEIVER: Onkyo TX-NR3008 (9.2)
* AMP: Emotiva XPA-5
* BLU-RAY PLAYER: Cinemar MLP-1000 Digital Movie Player (BluRay/DVD)
* STORAGE: Cinemar MLD-4000 12 TB Mass Storage Server
* PROJECTOR: Panasonic PT-AE4000U
* MOTION: D-Box Motion Platform for front row (3 Chairs)
* SCREEN: 140" Wide (152.1" Diagnol) 2.35 AT Screen (Seymour AV)
* USER INTERFACE: Cinemar's MainLobby / MLServer / DVDLobby
* LIGHTING CONTROL: Insteon via MainLobby
* THERMOSTAT CONTROL: via MainLobby
* INTERCOM: Russound


----------

